
Show HN: Resume Generator for Software Engineers - treyhuffine
https://gitconnected.com/resume-builder
======
treyhuffine
This is something I built to solve my own pain - creating and maintaining a
high-quality resume.

Any feedback or insight would be much appreciated.

While I wouldn’t consider this in beta, it is still early in how I imagine it
evolving. Additional features I plan to implement are: 1\. Entirely open
source 2\. Templates (built by myself or the open source community) 3\. Custom
CSS 4\. Versioned / multiple resumes 5\. Standalone offline generator

